
Ask HN: What are some similar to Hacker News websites? - tux
Hello HN community, what are some similar to HackerNews websites? Obviously, no website can ever replace HN - but its useful to know more good websites. Please post any website similar to HackerNews (HN) only please. Name&#x2F;Link&#x2F;Description. Thank you for your help!
======
pasttense01
Ars Technica

[http://arstechnica.com/](http://arstechnica.com/)

Slashdot

[https://slashdot.org/](https://slashdot.org/)

